# Hp All in one, received as gift extremely slow.



## sassie2u2me (May 17, 2006)

Hi everyone, these days I can't think straight so I am going to ask here! My husband bought and hp all in one pc 23-b320 and it is driving me bonkers, it is way slower than my laptop but I don't think it should be..... I can barley load facebook games even and all web sites load slow. My laptop is on the same internet so I know it's something with the pc. I looked up the processor and graphics card AMD E2 APU HD graphic 1750 and AMD Radeaon HD 7340. Is it just a crappy processor or is maybe something else going on? I myself would have never bought his computer but it was a gift and past the return policy so I am not sure if I can make it better or should just give up! Any help would be appreciated
.


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

Sorry to say, but your card isn't ideal for gaming! Even FaceBook.


----------



## sassie2u2me (May 17, 2006)

That is what I was thinking but because it even loads websites slow I was wondering if something was wrong with it, Now the next question is its an all in one I have never had one can I change the card?


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

Websites being slow is your ISP. An All-In-One should be like every other computer.


----------



## sassie2u2me (May 17, 2006)

the other pc and laptop on same isp are running fine.


----------



## sassie2u2me (May 17, 2006)

never mind found my own answer its attached to the mother board.


----------



## sassie2u2me (May 17, 2006)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c03924198&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en#N327 ok so this is what I have is there anything I can do to make it better or is it just junk?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> My husband bought and hp all in one pc 23-b320 and it is driving me bonkers, it is way slower than my laptop but I don't think it should be


The *HP Pavilion 23-b320 All-In-One* (H6U09AA) desktop comes with Windows 8 64-bit and has these primary hardware components:

AMD E2-2000 1.75 GHz dual core processor (non-upgradeable to a faster processor)

6 GB of DDR3 RAM (upgradeable to 16 GB)

AMD Radeon HD 7340 graphics (non-upgradeable to a video card)

External 90 watt power supply

Pegatron AABRZ-AB motherboard (no full-size expansion slots)

----------------------------------------------------------

Other than maxing it out with 16 GB of RAM (which is expensive to do), you really don't have any other hardware upgrade options.

We don't know what's installed and what's running in it and what your computing habits and practices are, so there can be any number of reasons why it's running slow.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Its slow because your CPU's benchmark is a mere 824 which is not any better than my old Pentium 4 HT which was 3.2GHz at a bench of 700. Its GOING to run slow. Its a VERY low end machine designed for nothing more than basic web browsing and email. Perhaps you can return it for a machine that better suits your needs?


----------



## sassie2u2me (May 17, 2006)

I wish I could return it, it was given to me past return date, so was just checking if therr was other options, thank you


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

sorry to say there's none that I see aside from what Frank said about upgrading RAM...but that's a moot point because you are going to have a huge bottleneck with the CPU.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let's see what's installed and auto-starting in that computer.

Click Start, then type *MSCONFIG* in the search or run box, then press the Enter key.

When the small "System Configuration" window appears, click the "Startup" tab.

Write down ONLY the names in the "Startup Item" column that have a checkmark next to them.

If the "Startup Item" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list.

Make sure to spell them EXACTLY as you see them there.

----------------------------------------------------------

Let's see if that computer is infested with threats.

Go here, then click the large blue "Download Now @ Bleeping Computer" button to download and save *AdwCleaner.exe* to your desktop.

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.

Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.

Click the "Report" button.

When the log appears, save it.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------

